# A3 Presentation Portfolios



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get an A3 hardcover presentation portfolio.

I need to give a presentation in 1.5 weeks and have hunt high and low for a presentation portfolio but so far no luck. I found 2 in Border's yesterday but one was way too big and the other was the right size but was made of plastic, so unfortunately, it would not stand on a table on its own and would most like slide and end up flat on the table!

The presentation will be to a panel of 3 people, sitting across a narrow table from me. I need to have the slides facing the panel, with my notes on the back facing me, hence the reason why the portfolio must be able to stand on its own and not fall over at any point during the presentation.

Asides from Borders, I've also been to Magrudy's but they didn't have any. 

Any help/ suggestions would be most appreciated, else I may be forced to drape the plastic one over a book stand, which is far from ideal but my best (stupid) idea so far!

Ta


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I would go out to Mirdif City Centre and check out Office Max. I don't if they specifically have what you are looking for - but I know they usually have a very comprehensive selection of office-type goods. The Office Max store is near the Carrefour and Crocs.

-md000/mike


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike! Will check it out. 

Definitely need a good quality portfolio - if a cheap one collapses on the table, that will completely throw me! Not sure the panel would be impressed either!


----------

